
Ask HN: Simple Sabotage to combat modern “too big to fail” problems, monopolies? - burtonator
On HN there are often discussions about how Facebook sucks (pick any of a dozen reasons) and something should be done about it.<p>People then say &quot;just delete your Facebook&quot; but for the most part Facebook isn&#x27;t going anywhere at this point.  There are just too many people using it and for most people it&#x27;s just impractical to just leave.<p>We have similar &quot;too big to fail&quot; problems with companies like Wells Fargo which screw over their customers and force them to sign up for credit cards without their consent.<p>Employees at WF knew about this but didn&#x27;t feel there was anything they could do...<p>A few years back I discovered this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cia.gov&#x2F;news-information&#x2F;featured-story-archive&#x2F;2012-featured-story-archive&#x2F;simple-sabotage.html<p>Here’s a list of five particularly timeless tips from the Simple Sabotage Field Manual:<p>&gt; To lower morale and production, be pleasant to inefficient workers; give them undeserved promotions. Discriminate against efficient workers; complain unjustly about their work.<p>&gt; Work slowly. Think of ways to increase the number of movements needed to do your job: use a light hammer instead of a heavy one; try to make a small wrench do instead of a big one.<p>&gt; When possible, refer all matters to committees, for &quot;further study and consideration.&quot; Attempt to make the committees as large and bureaucratic as possible. Hold conferences when there is more critical work to be done.<p>... I&#x27;m wondering if this could be a reasonable solution for people in these type of situations to fight back.<p>You&#x27;re forced to work for a government or corporation you despise but feel hopeless.<p>Instead of risking your job, life, family, or career, just sabotage.<p>Create tons of meetings.  Deliberately create insane political conflicts at work. Pit people against one another.  Spread gossip, etc.<p>Many whistleblowers will release information but this can be used to track you down.
======
savethefuture
How about we stop listening to alphabet agencies and find ways to work
together instead of fighting each other.

~~~
burtonator
Genetic Fallacy:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_fallacy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_fallacy)

> The genetic fallacy (also known as the fallacy of origins or fallacy of
> virtue[1]) is a fallacy of irrelevance that is based solely on someone's or
> something's history, origin, or source rather than its current meaning or
> context. This overlooks any difference to be found in the present situation,
> typically transferring the positive or negative esteem from the earlier
> context. In other words, a fact is ignored in favor of attacking its source.

~~~
savethefuture
...Well let me know when you want to actually work together.

